# Cat Command.



## Reality (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey all. I'd like to join together some VOB files. I heard you can do it using the "cat" command using the Terminal. Can someone please explain the steps to me? Thank you.


----------



## spb (Oct 1, 2005)

I have no idea what a VOB file is, but cat joins two files in the following manner:

vesper:~ scott$ cat fileone
this is file one
vesper:~ scott$ cat filetwo
this is file two
vesper:~ scott$ cat fileone filetwo > combfile 
vesper:~ scott$ cat combfile
this is file one
this is file two
vesper:~ scott$ 

So the contents of fileone and filetwo are joined into the combfile.


----------



## Viro (Oct 1, 2005)

I believe VOB files are the files you rip off a DVD.


----------



## Reality (Oct 1, 2005)

Yeah, I'm trying to join together the VOB files I ripped off a home DVD. Then make it into a quicktime formate using a app called OpenShiiva. My job be a little easier if I can make all the Vob files into a one single file and then just convert the whole thing.

I was reading how some people use the cat command to do that. There steps are like this: Type "cat", space once, drag the VOB files into the terminal in row, type >, space again and type finalfilename.VOB and press return. So in a very simple form, it would look like this in steps: cat vob1.VOB vob2.VOB > finalfilename.VOB. This doesn't work for me sadly. And spb, I want to thank you for trying to help me. I don't understand your steps though. Would you know of a simpler way of explaining it? I keep getting a "No such file or directory".


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 1, 2005)

Handbrake can convert VOB files to MPEG4, AVI, and other formats.  I believe it also can convert multiple VOB files into one movie.

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/21117


----------

